

Interesting Startup Idea: Photo Sharing (etc) for Couples... - cosgroveb
http://www.cupcaking.us/

======
pamelafox
That is indeed an interesting idea. I'm not sure about this promise though:
"YOU remain in control of them, so you never end up starring in your own sex
tape scandal if a nasty breakup occurs."

I'm guessing most people would be uploading video from their hard drive or
camera, as opposed to having the site capture it live via webcam, so that
means that the media still resides somewhere besides the online site. I'm not
sure people would actually delete their hard copy, and thus there'd still be a
risk of a sex tape scandal.

~~~
proexploit
Even without a hard copy, how would you be able to view the video but not
download it? YouTube, Vimeo, etc. are all downloadable with a variety of
Firefox plugins & desktop applications.

Let's say that you can solve that problem, perhaps there's a solution out
there that I'm not aware of. You still have the ability to record it at the
same quality it plays using CamStudio or any other kind of screen recording
software.

Ok, so let's pretend you've managed to block any kind of downloading, any kind
of screen recording program and any kind of site vulnerability. If I were the
kind of person who wanted to download photos to start a scandal, I'd just take
a picture of the screen with a digital camera. Sure, the resolution might
suffer slightly but with a tripod and a little trial and error I bet I could
get them pretty nice.

I like the idea of being in control of when they're deleted from the server or
having a time limit, I just don't think it's possible to control where the
content ends up.

------
zoomzoom
Pretty big privacy risk, no matter what the website says.

------
jasonkostempski
"YOU remain in control of them, so you never end up starring in your own sex
tape scandal if a nasty breakup occurs." How so? If an image, video, text or
audio of any kind, in any format reaches someone else's computer, THEY are now
also in control of it if they really want to be, no matter how hard you try
and protect it. What do you think the MPAA/RIAA fussing is all about?

------
ecaroth
I could see these things getting subpoenoed for divorce hearings... (from the
mistress' account of course). Interesting moral thought... I wonder if the
creators of this site allow you to have share videos with more than one
person?? AKA is it intended for couples (married or otherwise), or is it the
next big swinger's tool?

------
dannyr
Does "cupcaking" have any special meaning?

~~~
davej
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cup+caking>

------
robotron
This was here yesterday and got deleted.

~~~
cosgroveb
I didn't know that. Wonder why? The idea is maybe in poor taste. I would also
be concerned about the security of the site... Also not sure what sort of
market there is for it either.. I thought the idea was kind of out there and
thus interesting.

------
qq66
Someone forgot about the iPhone snapshot button. It does make photos harder to
carelessly share though.

------
rwhitman
So this could be summed up as "secure sexting"?

